# Rose-Bud



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

Still no babie's but thinking she's due around the 16th of march. She's pretty sunken in today, and it seem's her utter is trying to fill in. Thinking of changing her diet to a healthy one, she get's a good quality hay, but was thinking a half cup BOSS mixed with her goat pellet's with 1/2 teaspoon of biotin. Does that sound alright??? Right now she just get's the hay and her pellet's, the pellet's are Prince 16% goat feed


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Depending on how much of the 16% she's getting per day, adding 1/4 cup BOSS to each meal will help with her coat...if she is due mid March, her kids are doing the most growing now so upping her feed on top of good alfalfa hay may make her kids too big, and not do much for her condition. If she were here and I knew for sure she was preggy and due in little more than 3 weeks, I'd be giving free choice alfalfa hay, free choice minerals and 1/2 cup 16% with 1/4 cup BOSS once a day til after she delivers, then I'd gradually up the feed amount to 2 cups twice a day during her lactation.


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

Thank you for the advice that is what i was looking for. That is what i will start tomorrow!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Also, if her vaccination schedule is unknown you could give her a 2cc dose of CD/T now and another in 3 weeks, you'll need to give kids their first earlier at 2 weeks again at 5 weeks and a third at 8 weeks to be sure they are protected.


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

She is UTD i just ordered some off jeffer's for the kid's, i am kind of leary on giving them as i have never done it before.


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

Well today Rose-bud decided she wanted to stay with the other goat's and didn't want to go to her barn so i put the two new one's in there with her and she is happy as ever. I just went out and checked them all again and they were all curled up together. It appear's she's starting to fill up some, we attempted to trim her up but she wanted nothing to do with that!!! Her belly seem's to have dropped a bit. Tomorrow well be seperating the barn so there's two stall's so she still has friend's close!


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

Rosebud today =}


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

Her utter seem's to be taking forever to fill, still real small. Them babie's were just a movin around tonight!


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

I little bit of amber colored discharge not alot just a small drip! Didn't really wanna be messed with today.


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

still no change  Beside's vet said to give her grain every other day and access to hay when she want's it! Look's and feel's like she has either 2-3 kid's or 2 really big kid's!


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

Today rose-bud is not being accepted by the rest they keep pushing her away  So i put her back in her barn, put up a fence and cut a hole in the back so she can go in and out! ( glad i'm redoing the barn's in the spring!) She's standing like she's stiff as a board, want's nothing to do with her grain and constantly letting out soft little baa's and itching at her side's. No discharge though, she is a little bit more swollen in the rear. Should i move the other two out of the barn that are in with her?? Or would it be alright to have them in there when/ while she kid's? She hate's being alone.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

she's still 10 days till her due date so i would leave her buddies with her till you're absolutely sure kidding is happening. good luck!


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

She has the other doe and the little buck they seem to be doing alright, but the bigger wether's just wanna head bunt her!


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

rose-bud all she's doing tonight is pushing the other two goat's away, so we partitioned the barn off so their still close! All she keep's doing is baaing, and scratching at her side .... still hasnt eaten her grain, doesnt want her sweet water and standing like she's stiff as a board eating very little hay. Is it safe for her to kid, it was the 15th of october she was put in with a buck. And her tail's down not up and perky.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

IF she was bred and settled on 10/15...she would hit 150 days on 3/14.....she could deliver as early as day 140 and have viable kids, if her ligs are low, udder tight and full as well as the behavior she's displaying..kidding could be within hours or a few days.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

she is probably jsut getting uncomfortable as the kids get into position


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

She doesnt have a udder. Well it's there but not enough to say she has one. not even a handful i'd say.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well she could be a fast filler, she is due later or she may need you to supplement her kid/s if she has no milk


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm off to the feed store to buy some just in case!


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

My lil rose-bud hasnt been 100% lately so i took a fecal sample to the vet. She only had egg's so nothing terrable, so she got wormed today! ( thank's Liz ) Plus she got a mini pedicure and a new collar. I'm thinking if i butter her up enough she'll pop them kid's out so i can sleep! Still no udder though but i got some powder mix just in case! I'm hoping she'll be able to tend to her baby's, but if not i think i have everything i need to do it.


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

Rose-bud had a little drop of amber discharge that was all  Still no sign of having a udder though!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Why don't you shave the hair off her backend then you can see her udder


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

She flip's right out! We have tried many time's! She want's no part of it!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

ah she has you trained


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

yes, unfortunately she does  i have bribed her with everything and nope she want's nothing to do with it! We even tried having 3 people in there and lovin on her and giving her treat's and one start trimming ..... Nope she figured us out quick! And i don't have a stand :sigh:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh my girl wasnt a fan of it either but I MADE her stand still and I lifted her back legs up in the air so I could reach under her. I want to see that udder no if ands or butts about it


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm afraid i'm going to hurt her or stress her out!! I'd feel so bad if something happened to the babie's :sigh: And good tip's??? I'll go out first thing and the morning and try again!


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

Ok after a 1/2 a loaf of bread and 4 carrot's got some of the hair trimmed ...... she wasnt a happy camper but we'll keep plucking away at it!


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

How do i trim her belly hair around her teet's?? with the trimmer's or scissor's?


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

How will i be able to tell if her kid's are going to be too big for her to deliver??? Her poor belly is just huge!! Still working on trimming her up but still not much luck!


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

Okay this goat and i are NOT getting along :GAAH: She's my pride n joy but :GAAH: she's got me trained!!! I have been working non stop with her so that i can get her shaved up all nice and pretty and still getting nowhere :sigh: I even made her a new hay rack and put treats in there to try to keep her occupied while my son was putting her trying to keep her still, didn't work :sigh: She's got to be getting ready to have that baby she's huge ..... Still NO udder though :whatgoat:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is huge.... :shocked: :greengrin: 

Left side is her rumen side... :wink:


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

:leap: took me all day but ................ i did get something accomplished ...... Needless to say she got a little over fed :sigh: Not the best but i figured i'd stressed her out enough she started shaking


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

Well i let all the goat's out today to graze around the yard seeing's how the big pasture still has snow in it. Well my precious rose-bud went and laid in the middle of the field all by herself. Now she's back in the barn and all she's doing is laying down getting up, scratching her side and twitching her lip. Not a real big udder and just a couple drop's of clear fluid coming out. Hopefully baby's soon


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Going by her udder...she has some filling up to do. Any chance she was bred later than you think?


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

No, she came here the 16th??? Of November and i didn't have a buck then.


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

she was just miserable today


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

Is it possable she lost the baby????? I was gone for a week and when i got home she look's to be thiner. No baby. no udder and i can't feel anything moving around inside. I have video of something moving around inside her so i know i'm not crazy! How do i check her to see if maybe it's inside still??? Or do i just leave her be???


----------

